# My first pepper mill



## CalumetWoodworks (Jan 4, 2016)

I've wanted to make one since I started turning. Finally got around to doing one. This is one of the pre-drilled blanks from WoodCraft. Cherry wood, about 10" long. As I was turning the body, I couldn't help but visualize this as a weapon end from the new Star Wars movie. (I won't spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen it yet.) This did give me some other ideas though for future pepper mills. Any C&C are always welcome.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

Unique looking mill. The shape is quite odd but I often like odd. The only critique I have is that the grooves may collect grime and be difficult to clean. Nice first mill though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 4, 2016)

Great first effort. I like the shape, but haven't seen the new Star Wars movie. Chuck


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 4, 2016)

Grind On !


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 4, 2016)

That is a cool first pepper mill. More, more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

